# The Hip-hop Thread



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Mr. Wendal by arrested development






The score ( I really only like ms. Lauren Hill parts in all their music)

just bc we’re soft spoken ….doesn’t mean we have forgotten… and one day you will be gotten


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

MsMojiMoe said:


> Mr. Wendal by arrested development
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fugees are awesome...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

double posted


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pretty badass not to post first...


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

this isn’t my major genre but my favorite is Missy Elliot






i used to lived in Virginia Beach ( that area) in the 90s… where she is from and got started along with Timbaland ( he does a lot of their music) and Ginuwine…they were very big in this area, before they hit mainstream, but always remained big

Timbaland and Magoo







ginuwine


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

MsMojiMoe said:


> this isn’t my major genre but my favorite is Missy Elliot
> 
> i used to lived in Virginia Beach ( that area) in the 90s… where she is from and got started along with Timbaland ( he does a lot of their music) and Ginuwine…they were very big in this area, before they hit mainstream, but always remained big
> Timbaland and Magoo
> ...


One of my favs by ginuwine. I  Missy and Timbaland. Nelly Furtado too.





She was so awesome...RIP


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

SgtPepper said:


>





SgtPepper said:


>





SgtPepper said:


>


Eh...they seem like they are looking for and want to hate Both Kanye(kindof ironic) and Jamie Fox best says...





He is such an underacted actor. Freaking Ray Charles...Jesus


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five "The Message":





N.W.A. "Fuk Da Police":





Busta Rhymes featuring Twista "Can You Keep Up?":





Greydon Square "Stockholm Syndrome":





Warren G featuring Adina Howard "What's Love Got To Do With It":





Eminem "Mosh":
Mosh (Dirty Version) by Eminem | Eminem

Burden "F Biden":
Burden - F Biden (Official Video)

Burden "F Biden 2":
Burden - F Biden 2 (Official Music Video)


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Beats from the Shire - Funny


5,841 points • 99 comments




9gag.com


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

shimmy shimmy ya by ol’ dirty bastard


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

i don’t think a lot of ppl knew who these guys were in the 90s, I used to go to “ warehouse music” store, where they would have a lot of used and just random stuff, and they would opened up the cd to let you listen to it before buying it and you could trade music/CDs too…I found a lot of weird music this way, spend hours in that store…is where I found this group, I love it….maybe they were more popular in England but not in the states, no radio time here…..

leftfield…
Song: chant of a poor man






song: dusted..love the words






well I was going to put the lyrics under spoiler( so it won’t take up so much room, but it won’t work,
oh well

….
Soul on the mind
Mind on the soul
My struggle remains
But my insight grows…..


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five "The Message":
> 
> N.W.A. "Fuk Da Police":
> 
> Busta Rhymes featuring Twista "Can You Keep Up?":


So many great ones...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Mariah Carey featuring Ol' Dirty Bastard "Fantasy (Remix)":





Mariah Carey featuring Da Brat and Missy Elliott "Heartbreaker (Remix)":





Mariah Carey "Shake it Off":





Mariah Carey featuring R. Kelly "Touch My Body (Remix)":





Mariah Carey featuring Nicki Minaj "Up Out My Face":





Mariah Carey featuring Shawni "A No No (Remix)":
Mariah Carey - A No No (Remix) ft. Shawni

Big Latto featuring Mariah Carey and DJ Khaled "Big Energy":








Latto, Mariah Carey - Big Energy (Remix (Official Audio)) ft. DJ Khaled


Music video by Latto, Mariah Carey performing Big Energy (Remix (Official Audio)). (C) 2022 Streamcut & RCA Records




www.youtube.com


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

@TranscendingEnlightenment





Better version and she is awesome.










Shake it off reminds me of two others


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> @TranscendingEnlightenment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mariah Carey featuring Mase & The Lox "Honey (Bad Boy Remix)":








Mariah Carey - Honey (Bad Boy Remix - Official Audio) ft. Mase, The Lox


"Honey" by Mariah Carey feat. Mase, The Lox - Bad Boy RemixListen to Mariah Carey: https://MariahCarey.lnk.to/listenYD Subscribe to the official Mariah Care...




www.youtube.com





^ That's my favorite version of "Honey".

I'll give you a link to Mariah Carey's vocal range here:




__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com





Mariah Carey "A No No":








Mariah Carey - A No No


Watch the official music video for "A No No" by Mariah Carey Listen to Mariah Carey: https://MariahCarey.lnk.to/listen_YDSubscribe to the official Mariah Car...




www.youtube.com





Mariah Carey featuring Stefflon Don "A No No (Remix)":








Mariah Carey - A No No (Remix) ft. Stefflon Don


"A No No"(Remix)" feat. Stefflon Don single available at Spotify: http://smarturl.it/ANoNoRemix/spotifyiTunes: http://smarturl.it/ANoNoRemix/itunesAmazon: ht...




www.youtube.com





Mariah Carey featuring Da Brat & Xscape "Always Be My Baby (Remix)":








Mariah Carey - Always Be My Baby (Mr. Dupri Mix - Official Audio) ft. Da Brat, Xscape


"Always Be My Baby" by Mariah Carey - Mr. Dupri MixListen to Mariah Carey: https://MariahCarey.lnk.to/listenYD Subscribe to the official Mariah Carey YouTub...




www.youtube.com





Mariah Carey featuring Krayzie Bone & Da Brat "I Still Believe / Pure Imagination (Damizza Remix)":








Mariah Carey ft Krayzie Bone & Da Brat - I Still Believe Lyrics


I do not own this song. Enjoy the vid/lyircs.sorry had a typo at the end.. Bonen instead of Bone lol too lazy to edit it x)




www.youtube.com





Mariah Carey shook it off before Taylor Swift did. I prefer Mariah Carey's version of "Shake it Off" to be honest.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Mariah Carey featuring Mase & The Lox "Honey (Bad Boy Remix)":
> 
> ^ That's my favorite version of "Honey".
> 
> ...


Fan of Mariah Carey.... I get it. She is awesome! So many others as well


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I would like to see another chick do it like this...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah and an underrated chick(s)


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Fan of Mariah Carey.... I get it. She is awesome! So many others as well


Here's another round of Mariah Carey songs. 😛

Mariah Carey featuring Jadakiss "We Belong Together (Remix)":





Mariah Carey featuring Juelz Santana & Bone Thugs-N-Harmony "Don't Forget About Us (Remix)":
Don't Forget About Us (Remix feat. Juelz Santana & Bone Thugs-N-Harmony)

Mariah Carey "Heat":
Heat - Mariah Carey

Mariah Carey "Prisoner":
Mariah Carey - Prisoner (lyrics on screen)

But anyway...
Enough of Mariah Carey.
Even though she is a queen
Deserving to be heard and seen.

Ludacris featuring Nicki Minaj "My Chick Bad":
Ludacris - My Chick Bad ft. Nicki Minaj

Nicki Minaj "Va Va Voom":
Nicki Minaj - Va Va Voom Lyrics Video

Flo Rida featuring Wynter "Sugar":
Flo Rida - Sugar (feat. Wynter) [Official Audio]

DJ Kool "Let Me Clear My Throat":
DJ Kool - Let me clear my Throat (best sound quality)


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Dru Hill featuring Redman "How Deep is Your Love":





Jay-Z featuring Amil & Ja Rule "Can I Get A...":





Wu-Tang Clan "And You Don't Stop":





Ja-Rule "Bitch Betta Have My Money":





Slick Rick "Impress the Kid":
Slick Rick - Impress The Kid

Terror Squad "Terror Squadians":
Terror Squad - Terror Squadians

Tray Deee featurig Jay Felony & Daz "Way Too Crazy":
Tray Deee ft. Jayo Felony & Daz - Way Too Crazy

Charli Baltimore featuring Cam'ron & Noreaga "N.B.C."
Charli Baltimore Ft Cam'ron & Noreaga N.B.C. (Rush Hour Soundtrack)

Kasino featuring Simbi Khali & Nite & Day "Nasty Girl":
Kasino Ft Simbi Khali & Nite & Day Nasty Girl (Rush Hour Soundtrack)

Too $hort "Tell the Feds":
Too Short Tell The Feds (Rush Hour Soundtrack)

Ludacris featuring Nate Dogg "Area Codes":
Ludacris feat. Nate Dogg - Area Codes (HQ)

Method Man featuring Teddy Riley "Party & Bullshit":
Method Man ft. T.R. - Party & Bullshit

Keith Murray "He's Back":
Keith Murray - Hes Back

Musiq Soulchild featuring Redman "Keep it Real":
Keep It Real (Tell Me)- Musiq Soulchild & Redman

LL Cool J featuring Mashonda "Crazy Girl":
LL Cool J ft. Mashonda - Crazy Girl

WC featuring Nate Dogg "Paper Trippin'":
WC - Paper Trippin' (Feat. Nate Dogg) (Prod. CMT & E-A-Ski)

Hikaru Utada featuring Foxy Brown "Blow My Whistle":
Hikaru Utada ft. Foxy Brown - Blow My Whistle

Benzino featuring Scarface & Snoop Dogg "Figadoh":
Benzino ft. Scarface & Snoop Dogg - Figadoh

F.T. "Brollic":
FT (Fuck That) - Brollic

Macy Gray featuring Slick Rick "The World is Yours":
Macy Gray ft. Slick Rick - The World Is Yours

Nas featuring Cee-Lo Green "Less Than an Hour":
Rush Hour 3 Theme Song-"Less Than An Hour"

I'm gonna watch a marathon of "Rush Hour", "Rush Hour 2", and "Rush Hour 3".


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

This video keeps disappearing and re-appearing on youtube for some reason so enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Dru Hill featuring Redman "How Deep is Your Love":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of posts...give me a min to check them out. The first post automatically reminded me of this one-





Honestly, just skimming titles~ I can post same title but, alternative songs lol It might derail the thread though.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

MsMojiMoe said:


> shimmy shimmy ya by ol’ dirty bastard


This is still one of my favs by him and the others


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Foxy Brown featuring Method Man "Ill Na Na":





Foxy Brown featuring Jay-Z "I'll Be":





Foxy Brown featuring Dru Hill "Big Bad Mamma":





Foxy Brown "Hot Spot":





Foxy Brown featuring Total "I Can't"





Foxy Brown featuring Jay-Z "Bonnie & Clyde Part II":
Foxy Brown - Bonnie & Clyde p2 (Lyrics On Screen) ft. JAY-Z

Foxy Brown featuring Spragga Benz "Oh Yeah":
Foxy Brown - Oh yeah (original)

Foxy Brown "B.K. Anthem":
Foxy Brown - BK Anthem {DVD RIP}

Foxy Brown "Gangsta Boogie":
Foxy Brown - Gangsta Boogie (Lyrics On Screen)

Foxy Brown "Broken Silence":
Foxy Brown - Broken Silence

Foxy Brown featuring Grafh "We Don't Surrender":
Foxy Brown - We Don't Surrender

Foxy Brown featuring Lil' Mo "How We Get Down":
How We Get Down

Foxy Brown featuring Morgan Heritage and Spragga Benz "We Set the Pace":
Foxy Brown We Set The Pace feat Morgane Heritage & Spragga Benz


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Hot take: while Killah Priest was never a proper member of the Wu-Tang clan, _Heavy Mental_ was better than most Wu-Tang albums.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Foxy Brown featuring Method Man "Ill Na Na":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_grins_ k I will check those out. Much better musical direction...atm


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

TranscendingEnlightenment said:


> Foxy Brown featuring Method Man "Ill Na Na":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of your posts are awesome! Just saying...


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> All of your posts are awesome! Just saying...


Okie dokie.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Where did he go? Cute Grease remake.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Warren G. "So Many Ways":





2Pac featuring Dramacydal "Me Against the World":





Da Brat featuring The Notorious B.I.G. "Da B Side":





Jay-Z "La-La-La":





Notorious B.I.G. featuring 50 Cent "Realest ******":





M.O.P. featuring Sheritha Lynch "Wanna Be G's":
M.O.P. ft. Sheritha Lynch - Wanna Be G's

"The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air" Theme Song:
The Fresh Prince Of Bel Air Theme Song (Full)


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

These dudes should be considered in this thread...


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

Wreckx-N-Effect "Rump Shaker":





Petey Pablo "Freek-A-Leek":





R. Kelly featuring Keith Murray "Home Alone":





Snoop Dogg featuring The-Dream "Gangsta Luv":


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

These dudes should be considered in this thread, too.

Run DMC "It's Tricky":





Run DMC "It's Like That":


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

This dude specifically should be considered in threads like these, too.

Sir Mix-A-Lot "I Got Game":





"I Got Game" is better than "Baby Got Back" in my personal opinion.

Sir Mix-A-Lot "Baby Got Back":


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Here you go @SgtPepper Give me your opinion on this


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Jesus…That dude just went


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Gamine said:


> Here you go @SgtPepper Give me your opinion on this


He's good, but lacks the ability to tell a story, low diversity in his style, and pushes lyrics harder than needed.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

MsMojiMoe said:


>


Great show and intro music as well


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> He's good, but lacks the ability to tell a story, low diversity in his style, and pushes lyrics harder than needed.


Really? 😆 I could say that about most modern day rap


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


I listened to a few of his at random. He has some good songs


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


Ok I was reminded of this one after listening to 2phones lol


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


Sounds like T-Pain to me.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


Did Lil Wayne have a rap child??? LoL 




Not knocking your posts btw. Just so many artist sound like others now.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Gamine said:


> Did Lil Wayne have a rap child??? LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The styles on these artists and tone are very different. TPain is the king of auto tune, Waka barely ever autos if at all. Also thematically they are very different. T is about club music mostly, Waka is a warrior.

Wayne and Spottem are pretty different lyrically. Spottem is about the beat, Wayne is narrative and lyrical.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> The styles on these artists and tone are very different. TPain is the king of auto tune, Waka barely ever autos if at all. Also thematically they are very different. T is about club music mostly, Waka is a warrior.
> 
> Wayne and Spottem are pretty different lyrically. Spottem is about the beat, Wayne is narrative and lyrical.


I hear ya but…


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

@SgtPepper What do you think about him?


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Gamine said:


> @SgtPepper What do you think about him?


He's what hip-hop/rap should sound like.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


Reminded me of the video


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Love the music/beats in this
ball so hard by hucci 





Do you by troyboi






Wasp tongue


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

MsMojiMoe said:


> Love the music/beats in this
> ball so hard by hucci
> 
> 
> ...


Wasp tongue 🔥


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

I want to do this to your thread @SgtPepper





I am trying hard not to go rap/hip hop atm. Few Coronitas and something else and I will stay in here all night until early morning


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Duh moment not realizing the connection beat


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


You played this already? no?


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Gamine said:


> You played this already? no?


Yup, posted a few times.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


> Yup, posted a few times.


I do that as well...So a cross over from your rock thread(original in that one), now that I am in this one


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Many by him


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Gamine said:


>


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

beth x said:


>


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

This thread...


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Not feeling them.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Whippit said:


> I was in the mood for some cheezy-ass over dramatic stuff last night, but I couldn't find anything I wanted to commit to, so I just put on the next show on my watch list, The Get Down, a love letter to the beginnings of Hip Hop, which I didn't realize was directed by Baz Luhrman, a white, cheezy-ass over dramatic director. So, win?


I will have to check that out.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


She has a few good ones.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Throw back









_exits this thread before I waste a lot of time lol_


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Where was this thread the other night when I was spamming the forum with Jay Z videos? Lol!


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Where was this thread the other night when I was spamming the forum with Jay Z videos? Lol!


Re post here?


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

NVM I am trying to not get stuck in music threads. Keep it to your other night self.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Gamine said:


> NVM I am trying to not get stuck in music threads. Keep it to your other night self.


I forget what songs I was posting. Just went down a Jay Z and New Orleans funeral music rabbit hole, and it was awesome. Lol!


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I forget what songs I was posting. Just went down a Jay Z and New Orleans funeral music rabbit hole, and it was awesome. Lol!


Was H-A-M in one of them?


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Gamine said:


> Was H-A-M in one of them?


Unfortunately, I don't think so. Think it was shuffling through the Blueprint albums.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

no diggity by black street ( teddy)


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


Yasss reminded me of


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

SgtPepper said:


>


----------

